# Battlefield 2 crashes on Startup!



## fm232

I Previously had this problem with version 1.0, but fixed it by downloading the latest ati drivers, but after installing the 1.03 patch the game crashes to the desktop on startup again. Tried deleting the My Documents\Battlefield 2 folder, and that didn't work
Please Help!:sad: 

athlon 64 3000+
512MB ram
radeon x800xt platinum


----------



## imix14

When does this crash occur exactly? on the menu after the cinematic finishes etc.


----------



## fm232

no, it crashes before anything loads. I just get a black screen an it crashes
back to the desktop with no error message


----------



## LH5000

*fm232*

Hey mate.
I have this exact problem with my computer too. a mate installed teh game and it works perfectly but when i try on my computer it goes to a black screen, the monitor makes a click noise and then goes back to desktop.
i been trying to find out what is wrong for days now!


----------



## imix14

Assuming you two have the exact same problem this is a monitor refresh error, a very common bug among others, with the game. You will need to manually adjust the refresh rate outside the game setting it to 60. Atm your settings will probly be 80 which is causing your crash. if all else fails delete the entire profile settings, you will be reverted to defaults and your favorites list will be gone, but this should work. Again try to fix the refresh rate first.


*edit* btw FM your meeting the bare minimum on RAM for this game and when they say minimum they mean it. Your going to have problems all over without atleast 1gb.


----------



## fm232

Finally got it working. I was using a ******** for the game and it wasn't being overwritten when I installed the patch, so I fixed it by reinstalling the game then installing the patch. YAY!:grin:

MODERATOR EDIT: please do not tell us about your crimes.


----------



## jetfuel

Well, some of us aren't so lucky. My game does the exact same thing. When I first installed the game, I could at least get into the main menu, but couldn't load any maps before it crashed. I installed the patch, and now I see the BF2 pic/logo pop up, then the screen goes black, 'flashes' black and crashes to my desktop, no error. I've tried adjusting my refresh rate to 60Hz, and deleting my BF2 folder in My Documents. Is there anything else that I could do?? The patch was the new 1.12 patch, and I do not have the Special Forces expansion. My computer does meet the specs to run the game. If any more info is needed, I'd be happy to let you know if you think it can help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Protekous

*I now can play BF2*

I had exactly the same problem first the game ran fine, but one day it only showed the BF2 pic/logo pop up, then the screen goes black, 'flashes' black and crashes to my desktop, no error. 

I tryied diferent things with no luck. until.....
Try to run the game from the autorun.exe on your original disk. It worked for me. 

I know it sound silly but it's the only way BF2 can run in my computer.



jetfuel said:


> Well, some of us aren't so lucky. My game does the exact same thing. When I first installed the game, I could at least get into the main menu, but couldn't load any maps before it crashed. I installed the patch, and now I see the BF2 pic/logo pop up, then the screen goes black, 'flashes' black and crashes to my desktop, no error. I've tried adjusting my refresh rate to 60Hz, and deleting my BF2 folder in My Documents. Is there anything else that I could do?? The patch was the new 1.12 patch, and I do not have the Special Forces expansion. My computer does meet the specs to run the game. If any more info is needed, I'd be happy to let you know if you think it can help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sinclair_tm

this may be a silly question, but does your sysytem have a sata hd in it? i have been having random bails to the desktop when playing bf2. then last night i finnially got a bsod. after copying the info down, and doing some research, i have come to the conclution that the games is conficting with my sata driver somehow. now i got to find a newer/different driver to see if that fixes it.


----------



## hudson281

hmm
i have tried everything in this thread and nothing works 
again i will double click on the icon to launch bf2 and then the screen will go black then flicker then crash to desktop 
plz someone help me


----------



## ottoedso

*Help*

Ive had this game for ages and the screen goes black then goes back to my desktop, ive tried changing the refresh rate this but i still doesnt work. plz help


----------



## Xer0x

*What fixed it for me is restoring "refresh force" back to the original settings.* I use refresh force so I will get the max FPS in Counter-strike. What refresh force does is force the hertz in games to your desktop hertz. I guess BF2 isn't compatible with it.


----------



## hudson281

this is for everyone who crashes to desk top i did this and it worked fine for me
\My Documents\Battlefield 2\Profiles\

This will reset your game to the default settings. You can
now start the game, retrieve or create a new profile, and re-adjust
the settings using the Menu as normal

delete that file


----------



## Tones

imix14 said:


> When does this crash occur exactly? on the menu after the cinematic finishes etc.


For me, it crashes just after the opening cinematic on the menu. It just freezes I have no idea how to fix this, any ideas?
System Specs:
AMD Athlon x64 3200+ 2.0GHz
1024MB DDR400
Radeon 9200SE 128MB
Running the x64 bit version of Windows with the correct drivers installed.

Thanks!


----------



## Tones

I got it to work, I baught a better graphics card lol, thanks anyway.


----------



## Billy100002

ok, i have had BF2 for a while, and it worked fine, i started downloading mods for counter strike, and a patch for BF2, then after a while the game woud jus freeze! i couldnt ctrl alt delete it or anything! it jus made a loud screech noise and started makin a poping noise, i couldnt move the mouse at all, forcing me to turn off the computer without shutting down
this also happens with my following games:

comand & conquer generals, C&C generals:zero hour, counter strike, counter strike:condition zero, ghost recon, and recently as of today it happend on Soldner:secret wars when i tried to load it

i have a Dell XPS and its only about 1 year old

PLEASE HELP! PLEASE!!!


----------



## bcdownloads

My BF2 game crashes after all the starting cinematics...after in comes up with the 2 starting splash screens then when i gets to the menu the lady says "Welcome To Duty"....then it just stays on a grey screen with lines going through it.....it still has the music playing but you cant do Ctrl + Alt + Delete to exit the game....you need to either restart or switch of the power

Can someone please help!!!!

Pentium 4 3.2ghz
512mb ram
Radeon 9550 128mb


----------



## bitejr138

I am having same issues as _bcdownloads_ except mine either totally freezes (no music) or my system restarts. I have yet to play the game because the damn thing locks up or causes reboot before I have time to set ANYTHING up.....

My first thought is that my brand new Radeon x850xt was overheating, so I pulled side panel off case, placed a room fan in front of it, and opened the windows (it's 36 f outside). At idle, temp was running 34 C. All drivers are current, mobo, processor, graphics, power supply, and RAM all brand new as of last week.

ANY ideas??

AMD Athlon 64 3200+
MSI K8N Neo4
1024 Mb RAM
Radeon X850XT 256mb PCIe
WD 160 Gig HD
Antec SmartPower 500 watt PS


----------



## badrwb

*need help plz*

i need help staritn up bf2 a black screen comes up after the bf2 logo pops up can u help me plz and it goes back to the desktop
:4-dontkno


----------



## cconner6156

Wait till 1.21 patch comes out!... it will fix all problems
there workin on it now ill keep iu guys posted


----------



## Billy100002

Cool, hope it works


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

hudson281 said:


> this is for everyone who crashes to desk top i did this and it worked fine for me
> \My Documents\Battlefield 2\Profiles\
> 
> This will reset your game to the default settings. You can
> now start the game, retrieve or create a new profile, and re-adjust
> the settings using the Menu as normal
> 
> delete that file


this is true, thank you hudson for bringing this up.

sometimes, the user folder gets corrupt, and deleting it, forces the game to retrieve your account info once again.

there are 100's of mods (mods are user-created expansions) out there for this game, like mercenaries 4.0 which allows for larger explosions, more accurate "body flying" factor, and so on, but the drawback, is that when you install these mods, it will often corrupt your user folder.

during the time i have played it, i've have to delete my user folder at least 10 times.

it's the first thing i check when i mess my install up, and so far, it's always been what the problem was.


----------



## lazlo

Most ATI cards require Microsoft.Net in order to operate and function correctly, esp. the control panel issues.
You can download it from Microsoft's website, one caution though, it's a huge file, 23 Mb's.
Install the vid card, run the installation CD and update MS.net
I've had the same headache with my old Radeon 9250 (pci) Never worked at it's full potential and crashed a lot, until I installed MS.net.
The current ver. is Microsoft.Net 2.0
Hope that helps.


----------



## Blazeix

Type this command in the "Run..." window (in the start menu):

"C:\Program Files\Battlefield 2\BF2.exe" +menu 1 +fullscreen 0

Modify the path to BF2.exe to point to your installation. This will run the program in window mode, so you can see any errors that pop up.


----------



## Odd Ball

*Start Error in BF2*

I have all the patches, my restoration rate is at 60, I have got updates for my Video and Sound card and still no luck My Video card is an SiS 760. I got my computer used and I can't find evern a mention of the brand anywhere in Battle Field chat fourms wo what do I do??????????


----------



## shenanigans

I have a problem where I am loading a map (any map) and I get the loading bar to about 39%, loading Animations or something, when it closes to the desktop, no error. I do have a SATA HDD, and I could not find any new drivers. I have the original Battlefield 2 only, not the expansion.

The funny thing is, I used to play the demo flawlessly. I upgraded my RAM from 512Mb to 1Gb and installed the SATA HDD, and the demo did the exact same thing as the full version. I got the full version at the same time as the RAM and the HDD, so I had never tried the demo after I installed the hardware until recently.

If anyone finds a solution to my problem, or needs more information to help find one, it would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## SgtSprinkles

My battlefield 2 crashes when it is loading a map exactly 62% loading geometeries. I deleted battlefield 2 in my documents and i've also gotten the newest drivers. i had the newest pacth for bf2. when i was playing bf2 it would just freeze, and i would have to turn the power off to close it. BUT i get an error message now saying>>>> memory.dll:sanity check: block size 2077392766 (1981.16 MB) doesn't seem sane .my friend's bf2 works fine, so i decided to copy his memory.dll file and replace mine. didn't work. the error message numbers always seem to change. i've reinstalled my game 3 times,does anyone know wat the problem could be??? does anyone know wat the memory.dll file is?? i hope someone can help.


----------



## Odd Ball

Just make sure you make the minimum requierments


----------



## Kid Engineer

*Help*



fm232 said:


> I Previously had this problem with version 1.0, but fixed it by downloading the latest ati drivers, but after installing the 1.03 patch the game crashes to the desktop on startup again. Tried deleting the My Documents\Battlefield 2 folder, and that didn't work
> Please Help!:sad:
> 
> athlon 64 3000+
> 512MB ram
> radeon x800xt platinum


Hello, Have you INSTALLED THE NVIDIA, also this happens to me except i cant even install nvidia maybe its just bugged or something? anyway when it gets to my nvidia part when download it says error: your current hardware is compatable with no drivers? wdf newb dell gaming comp


----------



## Jallemic

My game crashed alot just after loading a map, but all of a sudden it started to work properly :S


----------



## things

i've tried all the above, read all the information i can get my hands on and still no luck

i've deleted the file in my docs, which did nothing, changed refresh rate & screen ress, installed the patches, again nothing..

i get the same problem as most ppl seem to get, which is that the game screen appears with the BF2 logo, screen goes black, and then kicks me to the desktop, ive tried running it from the auto.exe off the cd and again seem to get no where.

ive got all the latest drivers, windows updates etc, even tried turning my anti-virus scanner but still nothing<<<< after doing this i installed the nvidia drives off the cd, which are now out of date and still nothing.

3200+ athlon xp
1gig ram
Gforce 4 ti 4200

My m8 runs on a slower pc than that, and hes works just fine.

I've also ran ad-aware just incase there was something there that there shouldn't be.

im gonna try uninstalling it and reinstalling it in a couple of mins, but any more info on what i can do would be great :wink:


----------



## things

Blazeix said:


> Type this command in the "Run..." window (in the start menu):
> 
> "C:\Program Files\Battlefield 2\BF2.exe" +menu 1 +fullscreen 0
> 
> Modify the path to BF2.exe to point to your installation. This will run the program in window mode, so you can see any errors that pop up.


i did this and got the following message...

Debug assertion Failed!
Version: 1.1.2696-528.9 Build date:2006-2-3 14:12
Module: GeomMisc
File: D:\DiceCanada\Xpack\Code\BF2\GeomMisc\FSQuadDrawer.cpp
Lne: 78

Text: failed to find any vaild techniques

Current Confile: 

and thats it, any help would be great as i spoke to the place where i got the game and they wont take it back because "i dont meet the spec requirement" in other words just because my graphics card is not supported they wont take it back, so no im left with a game that dont work :upset:


----------



## Major_Ecks

sinclair_tm said:


> this may be a silly question, but does your sysytem have a sata hd in it? i have been having random bails to the desktop when playing bf2. then last night i finnially got a bsod. after copying the info down, and doing some research, i have come to the conclution that the games is conficting with my sata driver somehow. now i got to find a newer/different driver to see if that fixes it.


hey, I thought that MAY be an issue as well but my HDD is a brand new WD 250GB 16mb cach SATA. what if that still is the issue?? can I fix that somehow??


----------



## jambon

Ok, I've found a solution that worked for me...

apparently the cause for the crashes was the the default screen res and refresh rate.

By defualt bf2 runs @ 800X600 @ 60hz (or if you've successfully run the game before, whatever settings you set at that time eg. 1024X768 @ 85hz)

so be sure your monitor supports this. If you try to load bf2 (or any game) in a resolution and refresh not supported it will simply crash without warning. 

Check by right clicking on the desktop > going to properties> then settings check the minimum resolution supported ensure 800 X 600 is there then click the advanced button > click the monitor tab and check to see if 60 hz is an option.

(if you do not have your actual monitors drivers installed your monitor will be called plug and play monitor. if this is the case just check online for your monitors supported res and refresh rate...)

If it's not supported, or like me you had gotten a new monitor and hooked it up only to have it not work you'll have to manually chang the defualts... to do this...

simply goto C:\Documents and Settings\[enter your windows user name here]\My Documents\Battlefield 2\Profiles\

or simply goto my documents then Battlefield 2\Profiles\

you are going to want to change 2 files the Video.con located in your profile directory e.g. 0001 and in the default directory.

Open the file in notepad and change the following line..

VideoSettings.setResolution [email protected] 

the resolution may vary.... e.g. [email protected]

simply change the res and refresh to something supported by your montior, save and you're good to go 

hopefully this helps!


----------



## Speaker

ei hudson, wat do u mean by "and re-adjust
the settings using the Menu as normal" ???


----------



## Speaker

wheewwww... no luck for me... did everything posted... i think it's the cd key or something... huhuhuhu anyone with new options and suggestions?


----------



## jonagill

yeah im having the same problem it goes into the bf2 screen then blinks black and exits to the desktop, please give some more suggestions


----------



## Blkbeard

*Battlefield 2 crashes on Startup Solution ANI exploit patch.*

I had the same problem as many others have posted. tried all the remedies and my game had not been working for quite a while. When finally looking at my start menu I noticed a piece of software from eeye that was a temp fix for microsoft ANI exploit that came out early 2007?? I think I removed that piece of software did a reboot. and the game started right up. So if you have done a fix similar to this maybe... thats where your problem is too Good Luck I had to share this because I racked my brains over this too.


----------



## Major_Ecks

For some of us noobs, could you tell us what to look for, where and how to remove this??? (in some detail):4-dontkno

Thanks!


----------



## sxm08fc

I want to thank everyone that commented on this issue. After installing a new Video Card( Dual GeForce 9600 GT’s 1G each in SLI), I was having the same problem as well and after reading JAMBON’s message I was able to figure this out and play the game I love to play. You were right on the money bro, thanks for the help!!


----------



## Auskrieg

I love Battlefield 2 and struggled to find the cause of my crashes. The game would load almost all the way into a battle, then crash to the desktop. Discovered that it was a program (ZIP) that I had installed which included a right click zip/unzip option in the menu of Windows Explorer/My Computer. This caused those to occasionally crash as well. 

I uninstalled it and -- after months of missing my favorite game and having tried every driver upgrade, etc. -- Battlefield 2 worked again. To test my theory, I installed the Zip program again (it was ZipGenius), and Battlefield 2 began to crash again. 

I hope that this is helpful to you!

Auskrieg


----------



## Credos

I have the original BF2 with patch 1.41 installed for it and the first map loads just fine but when i change servers I start downloading the map and I usually get stopped at 16 or 31% and it says system animations or something like that. I would really like some with this problem if any one knows how to help please post.


----------



## bluemagma

PROBLEM SOLVED


Do a file search for video.con and change the refresh rate on line #9 

It should be defaulted at 800x600 @ 60hz

I changed mine to 800x600 @ 75hz

PROBLEM SOLVED!

May not work if your refresh rate isnt 75hz.. but you can find the information for your refresh rate under advanced property settings when setting the resolution


----------



## Spikefeather

i think the reason that my battlefield 2 isnt working is because i have the wrong video card. is there a patch for that?????


----------



## bluemagma

what do you have?


----------



## Trooper292

I have the same problem it starts logo goes black
and the main screen comes up again any thoughts

intel celeron 3.o6 Ghz 
1 GB of ram 
128 Mb intel express chipset Family
any help please 
it is driving me nuts


----------

